# Titanium Onyx et Mercury, qu'est-ce donc ???



## 1.618 (7 Juillet 2005)

Je suis tombée sur ce site qui était mis en lien dans un autre sujet...

J'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me dire quelles sont les différences entre un Titanium DVI, un Titanium Onyx et un Titanium Mercury... Dvi, je suppose que ce sont les derniers Titaniums équipés d'un lecteur (et graveur pour certains) DVD, mais les deux autres gammes ?  

_Les autres dénominations pour les iBooks etc, je connaissais, mais pas ces catégories pour les Titaniums._

Merci de m'éclairer de vos lumières. :rateau:


----------



## quark67 (7 Juillet 2005)

Mercury -> http://www.pbfixit.com/Guide/21.0.0.html -> 400-500 MHz
Onyx -> http://www.pbfixit.com/Guide/25.0.0.html -> 550-667 MHz
DVI -> http://www.pbfixit.com/Guide/33.0.0.html -> 667- 1000 MHz

Astuce : quand on ne sait pas, on suit le Guide (regarde la page, sur la colonne de gauche) .


----------



## 1.618 (7 Juillet 2005)

Oui, merci, le lien m'avait échappé... :rose: 
Mais c'est tout de même la première fois que je rencontrais ces dénominations. :bebe:


----------

